# newbie again!



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

hi all,

getting back into the hobby after 15 years, this fishless cycling thing is new to me. anyway long story short these are my numbers.

first, this is the equipment i'm running;

90 gal tank
two-rena xp2 canisters, (fine and coarse sponge, ceramics, no carbon)
300 watt heater
air pump with three air stones
no plants

filled tank, dechlorinated and set heater to 30*C, next day added 1/2 cup of old country pure ammonia and left for a few days.

after second day and every other day their after i tested ammonia levels (tetra laborett kit) and the levels were through the roof (dark blue colour), no nitrite or nitrate.

one week and a half later ammonia 1.5ppm, nitrite way high at 33+ (dark red) and nitrate at 5ppm, everthing looks **** i think.

today, (14 days from start) my levels are as follows: ammonia 0ppm, nitrite still 33plus of the chart, nitrate 10ppm, ph 7.5.

after all that, my concern is the nitrite levels, should i do a partial water change to get that number lower, do i need to add some ammonia every day to feed the bacteria, where do i go from here before i add fish

thanks for taking the time to read and hopefully answer some of my concerns,
paulo


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You probably added way too much ammonia in the beginning. In addition, you should be adding a little bit of ammonia everyday so that the ammonia feeding bacteria still have something to feed on.

Your nitrites may be too high, and inhibiting formation of other bacteria. I would do a partial water change (or several) to get that nitrite level down first.


----------



## abridgel (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I am running into the same trouble - My Amonia is disappearing pretty quck but the Nitrites are hanging around not disappearing

I will try the water change as well


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome back to the hobby!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome guys, 

and i will take hour advice anthony and do water changes. (doing the water change as i'm typing this out.

thanks again,

paulo


----------

